# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  استفاده از پراکسی برای تابع curl در php

## baraye1bar

لطفا دوستانی که در این زمینه تجربه دارن بگن آیا میشه از طریق پراکسی  curl یه سایتی رو که آی پی هاستم رو بلاک کرده دوباره باز کرد؟
من از از پراکسی های رایگان موجود در اینترنت استفاده کردم ولی نتیجه نگرفتم
لازمه پراکسی بخرم؟
دقیقا به چه صورت باید استفاده بشه؟
...
اگر کسی کمک کنه ممنون میشم

----------


## eshpilen

> لطفا دوستانی که در این زمینه تجربه دارن بگن آیا میشه از طریق  پراکسی  curl یه سایتی رو که آی پی هاستم رو بلاک کرده دوباره باز کرد؟


بله میشه.
.................

----------


## metal gear solid 4

User Agent برنامه تون رو مدام تغییر بدید. اینطوری کمتر گرفتار مسدود شدن آیپی میشد.
و ترجیحاً اگر روی مرورگری تست میکنید.  User Agent های همون مرورگر رو برای برنامتون استفاده کنید.

----------


## محسن شامحمدی

> بله می شه


خخخ.خسته نباشی با این همه جواب

curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_PROXY, '128.0.0.3:8080');
نوعش هم که پراکسی Http
اگر بخواید.نوع پراکسی رو هم می شه عوض کرد
curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_PROXYTYPE, CURLPROXY_SOCKS5);

اطلاعات بیشتر

----------

